# Sad nite, RIP little foal



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow last night was rough. First my Baltimore ravens lose. Then as I am getting ready for bed I look out at the horses like I do. Instead of being in like they usually are they were all out in the paddock are. And something just seemed odd. Then I noticed Libby - my appaloosa mare- Lying on her side, she had just been standing. My first thought as I am getting dressed was colic. Well I got out there and she was having a baby. She wasn't due until end of April. So I could see the foal moving in the bag so I broke open the bag. Eveything( foal placenta) came out at once. libby was on her feet already. And I gat towels and tried drying it off. It was breathing and its pupils were reactive to light. Sadly it passed after about 1/2 an hour. Called vet at beginning( nothing) and a friend. I did try to get it to lay on its sternum after about 20 mnutes but it was like it had no control of its head. And I couldn't tell what sex it was and the hooves were really soft. I know it must have been Gods will. Its just really sad. And of course hubbys on the road. Oh and another weird thing. When I picked up the placenta there was something really hard in it. My friend and I both thought it looked like a brian, weighed about 4 pounds and shaped like one. So now I am soooo worried my first goat is due in about 10days and I am scared something like this will happen.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh poor foal.  

I am sure your goats are fine. Be positive 

Rip Little foal..


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry  Poor you and poor mare! How is she doing?

Maybe it was fescue? Is there any in your pasture?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh thats terrible. 



:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost the foal...my heart goes out to you.. :hug: 
for your goats....hold your head up and pray ....that things will be alright..... and that you will have strong and healthy babies and moms....I will pray with you.... ray:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know about the fescue. What does it look like? Its the same pasture she been in and she had a healthy colt a year ago. But I wonder if theres any in the hay? Goats get a different type hay. She's fine. Doesn't seem the least bit fazed. But I did go look at the foal in the daylight and it looks like it was a blue roan, or at least was going to have spots. Thats really what we wanted ( spots) a girl we were going to keep it and a boy was sold. I know these things happen for a reason. I just keep asking myself if I could have done anymore.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Cathy I am so sorry! :hug: ugh and hubby isnt there to give you comfort :sigh: 

did you save everything or at least take pictures of it to show the vet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh sweety - I am so sorry :hug: 

Could one of the other horses kicked her? 

Just think positive for your goaties, and know that we are here for you.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry about what you have gone through. If you can I would take the foal or at least the placenta and the "brain looking thing" to the vet. The picture would be good but I believe the vet would be able to get more info if he can see it for himself.

Keep your head up about the goats. Things will be fine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, sounds like that baby was very premature....mama deinately could have gotten a kick that caused her to deliver early, I'm sure your goats will be just fine.....and take care of momma, I'm ure she is grieving her baby too :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind thought and nice words. I really doubt that she got kicked. I have a pretty good little herd of horses. And she is without a doubt the boss, all she has to do is look and the others move for her, but with people shes so gentle. The vet said if she seems ok he won't come out thus saving me a fee there. He knows I keep up with all my animals care and hes always good about talking me through what he can. He said as long as theres no temp, no change in eating and no discharge she should be fine. As for the foal and without seeing the " brian" like thing he said its hard to tell. I did get pics of the foal. Its head seems large. 
The goats are in a different pasture as well as getting different hay. But still with 4 first freshners due, this has me nervous!!!!!!!! As I mentioned maddie is due next week.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. :hug: We breed paint horses so I know how hard it would be to lose one prematurely after that LONG wait.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of the foal. 

As for your goats who are due, take a deep breath, remain positive, and know there are members on here ready to support you if needed.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like the foal simply did not develop properly, probably from the getgo. We always look for answers but sometimes it just happens. Who knows why except maybe nature's way of controlling populations and survival of the fittest. 
I know you must be terribly sad over this loss. I would rest easy over the goats though- likely no link.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm really sorry about losing that foal; it is so hard to lose babies.


----------

